# Bild halb schwarz weiß



## Lunam (9. Februar 2008)

Ich möchte wenn ich ein farbiges Foto schwarz weiß mache, dass ein paar Stellen farbig bleiben. Wie mach ich das am besten?


----------



## derpfaff (9. Februar 2008)

Indem du eine Auswahl um die gewünschten Bereiche legst (Lasso oder Pfadwerkzeug eignen sich dafür) und dann mit den ausgewählten Bereichen die Sättigung bei "Farbton/Sättigung" runterregelst. Dann sollten die markierten bzw. ausgewählten Bereiche farbig bleiben.

Gruß
derPfaff


----------



## Lunam (9. Februar 2008)

Wenn ich aber auf Graustufen geh kann ich mit Sättigung nicht mehr arbeiten.


----------



## Alexander Groß (9. Februar 2008)

Das Bild muss schon bei der oben beschrieben Methode  RGB bleiben.


Alex


----------



## frkz (9. Februar 2008)

du bleibst im rgb-modus und erstellst als erstes eine neue ebene. daraufhin brushe den bereich, der SW sein soll, in schwarzer farbe. dann stellst du den ebenenmodus auf sättigung. das wars eigentlich. hab auch mal nen bild angehangen, kannst mal schauen.


----------



## derpfaff (9. Februar 2008)

Eine weitere Methode wäre, dass du die farbige Ebene duplizierst und dort die Sättigung komplett runterregelst, so dass diese Ebene s/w ist. Mit einem Radiergummi (oder auch wieder auswahl) entfernst du dann die Stellen, die bunt sein sollen. Somit bleibt das Original erhalten.

Wie du siehst, führen viele Wege nach Rom 

Gruß
derPfaff


----------



## Lunam (9. Februar 2008)

Mmmm aber wenn ich den bereich schwarz färbe is das ganze Bild schwarz


----------



## Philip Kurz (9. Februar 2008)

Hast du die Füllmethode der schwarzen Ebene auf "Sättigung" gestellt?


----------

